# [SOLVED] palkit hävisi gnomen ohjelmista

## jhalmu

Hei, tosi ärsyttävä ominaisuus, johon en ole löytänyt korjausta. Eli ikkunoiden yläpalkit, ne joista niitä saa liikuteltua ja kokoa muunneltua, ovat hävinnet. 

Asensin alunperin gentoon Livecd:ltä ja ilmeisesti asennus jäi varmaan jotenkin kesken. Oon nyt tapellu tän kanssa viikon, revdepannu ja udelleen kääntänyt ym ym. Muuten toimii oikein hyvin.Last edited by jhalmu on Sat Sep 15, 2007 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pussi

gnomen "ikkunamanageri" eli se pökäle joka piirtää nuo ikkunoiden reunat on nimeltään metacity joten emerge -1 metacity voisi olla ensimmäinen kokeilemisen arvoinen komento.

jos tämä ei auta niin voisitko kertoa miten käynnistät X:n (gdm:n tms kautta, startx:llä tai jotain), ja miten asensit gnomen

----------

## jhalmu

 *pussi wrote:*   

> gnomen "ikkunamanageri" eli se pökäle joka piirtää nuo ikkunoiden reunat on nimeltään metacity joten emerge -1 metacity voisi olla ensimmäinen kokeilemisen arvoinen komento.
> 
> jos tämä ei auta niin voisitko kertoa miten käynnistät X:n (gdm:n tms kautta, startx:llä tai jotain), ja miten asensit gnomen

 

kiitoksia, tuo ei valitettavasti auttanut. Se oli kuitenkin ilmeisesti jossin vaiheessa hävinnyt? Jonkun ohjeen mukaan olen siis sen jossain vaiheessa asentanut  :Sad: . 

Asensin siis alkuperäisesti livecd:n kautta, sen jälkeen oli kaikenlaisia ongelmia, mutta  nyt on muuten toiminut hyvin, paitsi ettei nuo palkit näy, josta ikkunoita voisi suurentaa ja liikutella. Olen kahlannut noita gnomeen ja x:ään liittyviä oppaita ja wikeilyjä, mutta mikään ei tunnu auttavan. Se tuli ilmeisesti lisättyäni jonkun gnomeen liittyvän paketin, mutta minkä, ilmeisesti jotain ikkunointiin liittyvää.

Kokeilin nyt jostain syystä avata gnome-theme-managerin ja herjasi:

"

(gnome-theme-manager:14668): Gtk-WARNING **: Teemamoottorin moduulia ei löytynyt module_path:sta:"hcengine",

"

Auttaako tämä eteenpäin? Mitä muuten tuo -1 tuossa emergen jälkeen merkkaa? Onko se että ei asenna jos on jo?

----------

## jhalmu

Juu googlasin vähän metacity hommeleista ja kyllä se vaan on, että metacity ei mene päälle käynnistettäessä. käynnistin sen komentoriviltä ja heti lykkäs palkit paikalleen...

Edit: Ja samassa paikassa (http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-gnome-maintainers/2004-April/002378.html)

ehdotettiin sitten tallentamaan sessio.

ja itseasiassa tämä saattoikin olla se pointti, koska tallensin joskus aiemminkin session, mutta ilmeisesti se sessio sitten oli menny rikki myöhemmissä aijoissa tjsp? Nyt kokeillaan pelaako vielä käynnistyksen jälkeen...

----------

## jhalmu

Jesh! Nyt futaa, kiitoksia hyvästä vinkistä  :Smile: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *jhalmu wrote:*   

> Auttaako tämä eteenpäin? Mitä muuten tuo -1 tuossa emergen jälkeen merkkaa? Onko se että ei asenna jos on jo?

 

```
       --oneshot (-1)

              Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world file for later updating.
```

Eli ei lisää pakettia world-fileen, joten jos paketti on jonkun toisen riippuvuus niin poistettaessa itse paketti (eli tässä gnome) niin ajettaessa emerge --depclean poistaa se automaattisesti tarpeettoman riippuvuuden (metacity).

----------

